# Apple TV 3 et Jailbreak



## sylvanoy24 (24 Avril 2019)

Bonjour,je souhaite offrir a mon fils une apple tv mais la 4eme generation ,coute très chère encore en occasion.Donc est-ce que si je jailbreak un apple tv  3 ,est- ce que je pourrais par la suite installer GSE Smart IPTV 
Ou sinon avez vous une autre soluce
Merci beaucoup pour les renseignements que vous me donnerais
Cordialement


----------

